# Disco Potato



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

found out sumthin new frum Garrett...the DP is not a GT28R as many have thought, but it is a GT28RS, wich flows more air...also, the current GT-series turbos available are-GT25R, GT28R, GT28RS, GT30R, GT35R. ill keep updates on garrett news.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I knew dis  that turbo is capable of like 320whp iirc.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I knew dis  that turbo is capable of like 320whp iirc.


yup 320 HP http://24.243.16.180/pics/Spec1.jpg


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow, I want to have that turbo's babies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

What is the max psi you can push from the DP. Also has anyone seen it run on a KA. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

VT_motor said:


> What is the max psi you can push from the DP. Also has anyone seen it run on a KA. Thanks :thumbup:


Why does everyone think that psi is what is important?

The gt-28rs will easily boost to 22-25psi since a standard issue t28 will push out 22psi.

You need to concentrate on CFM at a particular pressure. Hell, I can run 20psi on my t-25 but since at that pressure it isn't flowing any more CFM than 15psi I am losing power because that extra pressure = heat.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

CFM is the primary stat, as you properly state, but we can more accurately measure (or estimate if you prefer) the total cfm primarily due to the 3 factors of the engine (displacement, compression, head design, etc), max psi for turbo (at which it can flow efficiently without blowing hot air), and the size of said turbo's components (a/r's, wheel trims.) Thereby knowing all the parts is the best way to come to the final conclusion, as CFM is the end, but not the means.

Also, I believe they are talking about the max point at which the turbo runs efficiently, as talking about the absolute max psi would push much higher #s with no power gains.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*My opinion.*



180SX-X said:


> found out sumthin new frum Garrett...the DP is not a GT28R as many have thought, but it is a GT28RS, wich flows more air...also, the current GT-series turbos available are-GT25R, GT28R, GT28RS, GT30R, GT35R. ill keep updates on garrett news.


Yes, I have ridden in 2 different cars with this turbo installed and I can say that I doubt there is a better street turbo produced. I wish this turbo was around when I did all my upgrades. Probably the most linear turbo I have ever felt on a SR20DE.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

vodKA said:


> CFM is the primary stat, as you properly state, but we can more accurately measure (or estimate if you prefer) the total cfm primarily due to the 3 factors of the engine (displacement, compression, head design, etc), max psi for turbo (at which it can flow efficiently without blowing hot air), and the size of said turbo's components (a/r's, wheel trims.) Thereby knowing all the parts is the best way to come to the final conclusion, as CFM is the end, but not the means.
> 
> Also, I believe they are talking about the max point at which the turbo runs efficiently, as talking about the absolute max psi would push much higher #s with no power gains.


Turbo maps are read by mass flow, not CFM.

You can convert CFM to mass flow if you know the delta P and the conditions that the CFM reading was taken but its way easier to just work with mass flow right off the bat. CFM is rather meaningless alone.

Mike


----------

